# Good site with training videos



## Yuri (May 28, 2009)

http://yellowjacket.com/
Never too old to learn something new.

Cheers:boxing:


----------



## G 71 (Jun 18, 2009)

Yuri said:


> http://yellowjacket.com/
> Never too old to learn something new.
> 
> Cheers:boxing:


 Great site, I've had it book marked for a couple years.:thumbsup:


----------



## jvegas (Jun 17, 2009)

I see some news letters on the counters at different supply houses with great info in them good bath room reading things like care of your vacum pump and ect.


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

Interesting stuff thanks for the link, never would have looked there other than for tools.


----------

